# Vapers Out In The Cold Soon..



## Tristan (21/6/14)

http://tygerb.mobi/news/read/5079/e-smokers-may-be-put-out-in-the-cold

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/14)

While they're at it could they maybe put a ban on littering, public drinking and urinating in public?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786 (21/6/14)

Coffee in public coz in cold it produces it's own vapor


----------



## Chop007 (21/6/14)

It's all media hype. Vaping is here to stay. All they can legally accomplish is to allow store, restaurant owners, business owners etc etc ban it in certain areas under their control. There are powers fighting for our freedoms so they will have to use solid science to ban vaping in public. And lets face it, there has been no science that shows vaping or secondary vape to have even the slightest impact on health. All they can say is, cWe do not yet know the effects vaping can have in the long run". This is also unscientific hogwash, so if they do get it right it will be a major injustice and in direct conflict with the bill of rights. Tbey cannot place us in little rooms with smokers as that would constitute a direct threat to our lives. This is not the States where the NSA creates an illusion of freedom while stripping folks rights to basic freedom on the basis of media propaganda bias. I for one will fight any unjust ruling not based on informed conscientious and scientific research.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (21/6/14)

Well, reading that, it's basically saying Cape Town City doesn't know what to do - they're getting lots of queries about vaping - but more from restaurant owners and companies to know if they will get fined if they allow vapers and very little in the complaints department.

So, they're sending it to the department of health as the science is very sketchy, and they're investigating to see how this should be approached. 

Basically, Legistlation needs to change for vaping to be banned from public areas as it's not currently part of the Tobacco act. In other words it's perfectly legal if Vape in a public area - until legislation has changed.

So, the article headline is sensationlist. But, it's worth keeping an eye on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/6/14)

This too shall pass...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (21/6/14)

ah yes the dept of health, helping south africans since stapling condoms to hiv pamphlets

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------

